# NT Music



## redayes24 (Oct 8, 2014)

I've been talking to many NTs recently(inrl and on the internet) and noticed a pattern of similar musical interests. Personally I love music that is strongly emotional(mainly anger, sadness, and depression) and get its point across. I also like music that conceives an abundance of metaphors and communicates ideals and passion. The main genre I listen to is things like Alternative Rock, Punk Rock, Soft Rock, Metal, and some good old Beatles(including solo John Lennon). I was wondering, is my finding of common interest in music just a coincident or do NTs naturally like this music?


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

As a young girl, I enjoyed country, an abundance of Japanese anime music, pop, and classical music.

Now, I listen to almost 90% rock and 10% pop/classical. I like classic, alternative and indie rock. Muse, Foo Fighters, Metallica, Nirvana, Volbeat, Rob Zombie, Billy Talent, Rammstein, Eminem, Rihanna, Red Hot Chili Peppers, and Colplay to name a few.

I do not like rap, R&b, hip hop, techno, electronic, and jazz (yes jazz).


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

I liked rap/hip-hop was I was younger, growing up in the govrnment housing district of a small town. After I severed ties though, I started expanding my tastes.

I don't even listen to rap anymore, only instrumental hip-hop (which is a thing). The main chunk of my MP3 is taken up with metal and hard rock. The rest is instrumental stuff (solo classical, remixed chiptunes, etc.). Oh, I also like swing and blues. Those two genres make really great atmosphere music.

I don't have anything I inherently dislike. Show me a good example of any genre and I'll probably start listening to it.

EDIT: 
I'll pick an album (or a couple) from every row of four on my MP3 to give you more specific examples (until I get bored):

Tool - 10,000 Days, Green Day - American Idiot, Jethro Tull - Aqualung, White Zombie - Astro Creep: 2000, Clutch - Blast Tyrant, Clouds - Apollo Brown, Conditions of My Parole - Puscifer, Morphine- Cure for Pain, Doc Watson - Instrumental Collection, Clutch - From Beale Street to Oblivion, Into the Cauldron - Mike Marshall; Chris Thile, La Fabulosa Guitarra- Paco de Lucia, Marcy Playground - Marcy Playground, Red Fang - Murder the Mountains, Nirvana - Nevermind, Paranoid - Black Sabbath, Pink Moon - Nick Drake, Red Fang - Prehistoric Dog, The Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band, Peggy Lee - Best of the Decca Years...

Okay, I'm bored.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

There's alot of threads like these, and yes there's a consistence.

I believe we like music that appeals our function stack; Ne ( metaphorical, unique music ), Si ( nostolgic tones from our past ), Fe ( cheesy love songs or songs expressing hidden emotions ) and sometimes, I get pretty euphoric from fractal music or mathematically made music, where I can imagine the intrinsic complexity of each note ( Ti ).

SOAD ( Ne - Fe ), Evanescence( Ne - Fe ), J-Rock Japanese Music( Si; used to watch alot of anime ), John Lennon( Ne ), Rap (the ones that I think have metaphors Ne )


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I like most genres of music. Only occasionally do I find a genre of music that I don't really enjoy. I really enjoy hip-hop and punk music, but I can be very critical of bands in these genres as well. I really like emo music (actual emo, not the metalcore trash that scene kids listen to) and hardcore punk/thrash metal.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

For over half a decade now I have only truly been 'into' electronic music. I mean, plenty of other genres are good, but I don't have any specific favourites in terms of bands or artists or whatever.

I like hard techno, hard house, psytrance, some hardstyle, etc.

I know it's strange but I don't really like songs with lyrics because I feel too much like I'm just listening to a musical dictation of someone's own opinion. There's no scope for personal interpretation. Whereas with electronic music you can take it as you please. I personally like stuff that reminds me of being totally fucked at a rave, dancing like a lunatic without a care in the world. The reason I like rave-style dancing is because there's not often any judgement or ulterior motives from the people around you (e.g. in standard clubs everyone just wants to grind up against each other, or just dance to make themselves look cool). Raves are the one place I can really lose myself and not give a single shit about what's going on around me.

Haven't been to a rave for years though. Luckily the music in Chinese clubs is pretty fucking hard so I get a good dose of it here.

Any other INTPs into EDM? I find myself to be something of a minority, yet the people I used to meet at raves often seemed like ultimate contenders for placement in some kind of INTP-esque category. All kooky introvert types who appear to be social outcasts, coming together to get utterly wrecked and finally not give a shit about any of the niggly social anxieties the real world brings them.

EDIT: Just noticed this is NT subforum, not INTP. Oh well, my reply still stands. All comments welcome!


----------



## nanthegreat (May 28, 2014)

Personally, I enjoy weird music and indie/indie rock music. Right now I'm really into Crystal Castles, iamamiwhoami, and MGMT. I like a good sound, lyrics are optionally understandable (I like when there are vocals but I don't care if I can understand them or not). If you want any further explanation, please ask (I'm really bad at describing things accurately!)


----------



## milkshake (Oct 9, 2014)

Joy Division, Crystal Castles, Die Antwoord, Chet Faker, Dead Can Dance. Very artistic, intuitive innovative and dark waves i like.


----------



## kannbrown (Oct 3, 2014)

I like a wide enough variety that I guess it'd be easier to say (out of common types, there's a LOT of music I'm sure I've not been exposed to extensively) what I'm not into, honestly. But likes seem to be based around some of the themes above. I veer widely from some fairly cheesy pop when in that mood to dark and introspective. I'm not much into instrumental except in instances where it is sort of background or for relaxation, study, etc. So, I can enjoy music from Bruce Springsteen, Leonard Cohen, to One Republic and Rob Zombie. Not too fond of jazz, though I love blues. Not much rap, but love some R&B and Motown, Heavy Metal more than hard rock, except in party environments.


----------



## nanthegreat (May 28, 2014)

milkshake said:


> Joy Division, Crystal Castles, Die Antwoord, Chet Faker, Dead Can Dance. Very artistic, intuitive innovative and dark waves i like.


Do you know your type outside of XNTX? We have very similar taste! I'm curious.


----------



## milkshake (Oct 9, 2014)

nanthegreat said:


> Do you know your type outside of XNTX? We have very similar taste! I'm curious.


yeah! im INTP. badass type. so nice, we're best friends now :laughing:


----------



## Ninja_dude (May 31, 2014)

Personally I don't judge music by lyrics as much as other's seem to. Maybe as a guitar player I'm used to listening to the melody, the voice(not lyrics), the rhythm of the song. If it's a nice tune/melody and has ok lyrics I'll live with that. Now if it's a monotone beat with first-class level of lyrics then I'll probably pass. 
If there is a pattern the NTs(or maybe just ENTPs) would look for complexity. Depending on their tastes the thing that they want to be complex is different.
(as in Ne wants something interesting, for one it could be melody for another lyrics)


----------



## nanthegreat (May 28, 2014)

milkshake said:


> yeah! im INTP. badass type. so nice, we're best friends now :laughing:


✨Hot damn✨ me too. I think. But yup, obviously best buds now 😏


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

ENTj


----------



## oddiscrey (Oct 24, 2014)

I myself enjoy multigenre music that manifests itself with lots of elements of rock, punk or metal, crossed with other genres such as jazz, electronica, country and salsa.

Also, for a band to be in my favourites, I have to see them as a work of art with lots of passion and uniqueness. 

For instance, my favourite band is 'The Mars Volta' as they cross progressive rock with elements of jazz, Latin, salsa and many more.

Also, the lyrics - generally speaking - have to be quite clever.


----------

